# McCormick strawberry flavoring, uses?



## pengyou (Jan 1, 2014)

I picked up 3 bottles of flavoring - strawberry, pineapple and lemon.  The bottle, of course, is all in Chinese, so it is not very useful to me.  The contents looks like gel toothpaste, the appropriate color for the flavor.

Any ideas on how to use this?  Use it straight to decorate a cake?  mix it with frosting?


----------



## Nettie Potts (Jan 1, 2014)

My only suggestion would be to get someone to translate your bottles, or have a laboratory analyze the ingredients before you actually use the stuff.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 1, 2014)

Nettie Potts said:


> My only suggestion would be to get someone to translate your bottles, or have a laboratory analyze the ingredients before you actually use the stuff.


I think I'd be inclined to agree with that!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 2, 2014)

Can you ask any Chinese people you know what they do with it?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 2, 2014)

As others have said it would be best to get it translated. If it's this stuff
McCormick Philippines | Products  Mrs D uses it to make either strawberry cheesecake or strawberry cream cake. The bottles look the same over here.


----------



## pengyou (Jan 5, 2014)

Good idea, thanks!  I will open a bottle of it first and taste it.  I don't have any Chinese friends who bake, so asking one of them would not be helpful.  I am guessing that less than 3% of all households in China have an oven in the home.  I bought this from a wholesale market - hmmmmm I can ask a bakery.  Thanks for stimulating the gray matter


----------

